# Popped a Tx limit again.



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I know, this thread is useless without pics but I will post them this evening.

Worked San Luis Pass tonight with my son-in-law. The kid has supreme stanima.

Oh to be 20 something again, oh well. At least I'm teaching him well. 

I've gotten to the point, ( and its that time of year) that I have begun to be selective about the fish I take. I popped a 20 incher and a 19 and one half incher. the rest of my 6 fish was in the 17-18 inch range. Seriously, I must had walked past and let go around 15 fish in the 14-16 inch range.Young buck comes back to the boat with a stringer of 15 to 16 inchers.

He unloaded his catch into the box and I talked him into taking only the biguns, and he did. (he wound up with a 19 1/2 and a 19 incher) and let the small girls go.

We finished out the night with a Texas 2 man limit of 20 fish. Looking forward to posting pix.

Bert:letsdrink

Thats my boy!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember those days of culing flounder. Here lately in our neck of the woodsit takes all you can just to see 20 legal flounder. Good job on saving some for seed.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

San Luis is always good isn't it. Have you tried over near the Old Concrete ship East side of Galeston?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/30/2008)*I remember those days of culing flounder. Here lately in our neck of the woodsit takes all you can just to see 20 legal flounder. Good job on saving some for seed.


I'd rather see less flounder and not have to livein Texas.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *Brad K (7/30/2008)*San Luis is always good isn't it. Have you tried over near the Old Concrete ship East side of Galeston?


The SLP is the best area I can think of but when I get my new rig I'm going to do some exploring around Bastrop and Christmas Bays.

The concrete ship is popularduring the fall run for rod and reel fishing but always to deep and murky to gig.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess :clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Hard to beat a stringer like that!!! :clap


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Tommarow I want to ducument with pictures and step by step instruction as what I can only describe as a stuff flounder casserol. It rocks!

Here is a goofy vid of David and I with the stringer.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess!!!


----------

